# hairless sheep??



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 15, 2012)

i saw this on craigslist and wasn't quite sure about it... I'm not a sheep person, but what is a hairless sheep?? I hope somebody knows what this person is talking about because i would really like to know 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3017911719.html


----------



## HankTheTank (May 15, 2012)

I saw that too, I was actually going to ask. You beat me to it! Do you suppose they meant hair sheep?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 15, 2012)

i hope so...i don't see the point of having a bald sheep


----------



## SheepGirl (May 15, 2012)

She looks like a hair breed of sheep (aka a "woolless" sheep)...so maybe that's what they meant.


----------



## wirefence (May 15, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> She looks like a hair breed of sheep (aka a "woolless" sheep)...so maybe that's what they meant.


I agree with this point,no any better explaination


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 16, 2012)

wirefence said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i was hoping they meant... Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 16, 2012)

I actually just looked at the ad again...



> She kidded 2 lambs this year and may be bred again.


Sheep don't kid, they lamb...oh jeez. That and they don't know the breed--I don't know if I would ever buy a sheep from this person.

It's pretty funny, actually!


----------



## boykin2010 (May 16, 2012)

Haha I get craigslist postings like this on my craigslist all the time. If they dont know the breed it seems they will just pick a breed out of thin air.  It makes no sense

I actually do have a hair sheep that I like to call hairless. She is a purebred and registered Katahdin ewe. She has some sort of coat problem and her hair is very very very short. You can see the pigmentation of her skin because the hair is so short. She looks pink most of the time with spots.  Nobody is sure why she has this coat problem, but the good thing is she throws excellent lambs that dont have the problem. She is a very interesting ewe


----------



## Gracie9205 (May 17, 2012)

And she sure does want an awful lot for her!  That ewe looks tiny for a 2-3 year old.  My girls are just pushing a year, are purebred but unregistered, and still look twice the size of that one.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 26, 2012)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3039912879.html

they reposted on craigslist with a different description....but these sheep really DO look hairless!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 26, 2012)

They're not hairless. They are just hair sheep that have recently shed. That is what they look like this time of year. 

Liz


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 29, 2012)

this ad is starting to amuse me now.... posted again today, but they changed the breed! last time it was Karafin sheep or something like that

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3045319797.html


----------

